# #1 Your pick



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2012)

The only rule is you MUST pick one of these aircraft to add to your arsenal. We will pretend the year is January of 1943 so there is still some time for development and refinement.

The Messerschmitt Me-163 or the Bachem Ba 349 Natter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2012)

Can we save our money and resources and not have either of them?


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 15, 2012)

The Allies would have preffered the Germans to have both in service. Why go to the expensive trouble of killing LW pilots when there rocket powered suicide machines can do it much more efficently and cheaply.


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys! 

Myself, love the Natter, but Me 163. Though the Natter was better armed, I'd much rather glide back in a complete aircraft than descend by chute in a nose capsule!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't know much(OKAY, anything) about the Natter, but going by this picture, I'm not excited about the location of the projectile exhausts. Were these fired individually or salvoed? So, given a choice between blowing up and getting the danglers fried, I'm going with the 163






From the interwebs

Geo


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> given a choice between blowing up and getting the danglers fried, I'm going with the 163



LOL


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2012)

The Natter killed every pilot that attempted to fly it didn't it? At least the 163 although very dangerous, gave the pilot the chance to survive a flight, so my vote goes to the 163


----------

